# MAF relocation vortech/Z kits..



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

what is needed to make this work? I know Z was selling kits to do this...what does the kit consist of? does anyone have this and how does it run.....thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

C'mon fellas...


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

kit:
1) MAF replacement tube with Tee piece for Bosch re-circ valve.
2) Bosch re-circ valve
3) New Samco charger inlet pipe with extra 1" pipe for re-circ to connect to
4) GIAC chip
5) 45deg Samco extention piece to position filter where carbon cannister used to sit.
As far as I know, the kits had problems as the re-circ air wasnt going back through the charger right or something. Not 100% sure.
Jules


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (jcorallo)*

Thats Correct. I used this on my 95 VR6 with the Z-Kit and it made the car run extremely rich @ idle.


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (95vento)*

did you or did you not have the GIAC?
jules


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (jcorallo)*

I had the GIAC when I did this. I did noticed that the car was quicker in the lower rpm band with the relocation kit. Nick told me to use the stock FPR when I mentioned that the kit was running rich with the relocation kit. I just removed it and used the extra silicone piping and made a CAI out of it.


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (95vento)*

so what would you say was the solution or the cause for that matter?
was rich running caused by a the GIAC chip - or by you having too much fuel pressure? What bar FPR did you have?
Jules


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (jcorallo)*

ok now we are getting somewhere....which Bosch recirc valve is it? like any idea of a part number? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....does anyone have a pic? and what role does the chip play in this? thanks


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok now we are getting somewhere....which Bosch recirc valve is it? like any idea of a part number? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....does anyone have a pic? and what role does the chip play in this? thanks [HR][/HR]​Bosch re-circ valve is off the 996 Turbo. $45...


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (jcorallo)*

so what would you say was the solution or the cause for that matter?
was rich running caused by a the GIAC chip - or by you having too much fuel pressure? What bar FPR did you have?

I eventually removed the relocation kit altogether. I have a feeling that the GIAC chip was never designed with the relocation kit in mind. The kit was an after thought. Obviously the chip doesn't work properly with it. Thats why I removed it.


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (95vento)*

well if anyone has this kit or the valve to sell I am interested.... can anybody post a pic of the kit? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

Here are some updated pics of parts or what makes up the kit:
*Solftware is not included* 
3 Samco elbows
1 straight silicone sleeved
1 adapter ring for adapting air filter to MAF housing
1 Bosch BOV
1 Curved Inlet pipe 
1 Straight BOV mounting pipe
1 Vacuum hose
1 BOV to Inlet hose
1 90 degree 1" elbow
8 clamps
1 MAF wire extension kit and splicing connectors


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (rhussjr)*

Just out of interest - was the MAF supposed to be placed before the black tube (closer to the charger) in this picture, or after it (nearer the filter)?

quote:[HR][/HR]Here are some updated pics of parts or what makes up the kit:








[HR][/HR]​


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (rhussjr)*

I have been following this thread from the beginning, and I am wondering if anyone has any actual 
experience running this setup on a Vortech charger. I see the pics of it on the charger,but anyone run it?
What software are you using and what comments can you give us?
Thanks
Rycou


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (jcorallo)*

The MAF goes below the blue silicone connector pictured with the charger.


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (rhussjr)*

I'm going to try and run this with my vortech... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where is the diverter in these pics?


[Modified by IMWALKIN, 12:53 PM 3-6-2003]


----------



## vw4sport (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (rhussjr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The MAF goes below the blue silicone connector pictured with the charger.[HR][/HR]​ great info.....Thanks alot Rhussjr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (vw4sport)*

what if I do not use the diverter?


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

WHere could one purchese this setup?


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (MidNiteVR6)*

I emailed Z and they have them available on their site.......
what size is the Z intake where the filter connects? is it the same size as the vortech????? It looks smaller??
and whats the difference in chips??? heres the link... http://www.z-engineeringusa.com/updates-corrado.htm


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (jcorallo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok now we are getting somewhere....which Bosch recirc valve is it? like any idea of a part number? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....does anyone have a pic? and what role does the chip play in this? thanks 
Bosch re-circ valve is off the 996 Turbo. $45...







[HR][/HR]​What is the part # for the Bosch Valve?
Thanks


----------



## SkeeterVR6 (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (rycou34)*

I just got an Audi 225 TT DV Valve for my setup..I'll post the part number tonight..
I'm fabbing a relocation kit up as the parts come in..I'll post photos/results as soon as I get my **** together..


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (SkeeterVR6)*

I just ordered one. 
Here is the link
http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com/bypass.htm 
I am making my own setup also, would be interesting to see how ours come out.
What are you using for the intake tube?
Rycou


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (rycou34)*

That is a neet little kit and I wonder if it will even fit a AMS kit and clear the fenders and rails. The Z charger is built diffrent. I would be more into the cold air intake over the maf relocation.
Any comments.?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Scooter98144)*

I would like the maf relocation so I have more room between the charger and TB.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

Well Lee you should splurge and buy one and see what happens. Then let us know if it fits and how it runs.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Scooter98144)*

Yeah I wish, my money goes towards a 95 in a 55 ticket. Doh!


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

Just to respond to someone above to asked "has anyone actually run this with a vortech blower",
I thought I'd throw out there that the new VF Vortech V-9 kit runs the MAF ahead of the blower
with a recirc kit, and it works just fine. 








MAF hooks up first thing to the elbow on the blower's intake side, and the filter
on the other side of that. 
My suspicion with those that have big problems with BOVs and recirc kits
often are having some sort of problem with turbulence near the MAF.
Air flowing essentially around in circles near the MAF causes a vortex flow
past the sensor making it think there's more air incoming than there 
really is. Some folks have had success re-orienting the MAF
to take it out of the turbulence.
A few more pics here btw.. http://www.houseofthud.com/cartech/vf/
ian


[Modified by Daemon42, 3:42 PM 4-10-2003]


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Daemon42)*

Cool pic but the problem is that the V1 and V9 are WAY diffrent in size. VF chose the V9 as it affords a lot more room in that area. With the V1 it is very cramped and it would be interesting to hear if it would fit at all.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Scooter98144)*

I don't see how the size of the blower is at all relevant to the question of whether you can
come up with a way to relocate the MAF upstream of the blower. 
The V1 already fits in that space, so what's left?
The VF kit has a different mounting system so it sits a bit further back in the bay, but
the kit pictured several posts above shows the same sort of elbow headed down into the
fender. The MAF hooks on to that elbow, the filter on the other side of that. The end. 
ian


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Daemon42)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just to respond to someone above to asked "has anyone actually run this with a vortech blower",
I thought I'd throw out there that the new VF Vortech V-9 kit runs the MAF ahead of the blower
with a recirc kit, and it works just fine. 








MAF hooks up first thing to the elbow on the blower's intake side, and the filter
on the other side of that. 
My suspicion with those that have big problems with BOVs and recirc kits
often are having some sort of problem with turbulence near the MAF.
Air flowing essentially around in circles near the MAF causes a vortex flow
past the sensor making it think there's more air incoming than there 
really is. Some folks have had success re-orienting the MAF
to take it out of the turbulence.
A few more pics here btw.. http://www.houseofthud.com/cartech/vf/
ian

[Modified by Daemon42, 3:42 PM 4-10-2003][HR][/HR]​Beautiful Pic!!!!!
Helps out alot.
Thanks Ian!
Rycou


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (rycou34)*

My point was that the amount of room down into the fender opening is very tight. If you buy a MAF relocation kit that was for the Z charger will it clear the fenders and rails.  
Of course VF pipes fit there charger and clear the rail as they built it to fit. Now if you take that and stick it on a AMS V1 will it still fit or will it have problems. To diffrent chargers and mounting systems in an area with maybe .5" around the pipping. Awsome pics though as it shows that the VF kit jumps down to 3" dia so that would help a little also.
Of course you could also have something custom made but the Corado maf reloction kit looks nice and is also cheap for the most part. But I would hate to fork over 200 bucks then find out it hits the fender and does not fit. Must also remeber that the engine moves around a fair amount and I would hate to have it pop off and fall down and get ran over..LOL 



[Modified by Scooter98144, 12:30 AM 4-11-2003]


----------



## Absolut_VW (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Scooter98144)*

my bro has a 95glx vr in a cabrio..z-charged gen3 stage 1, stock tubes..it runs like crap, hardly no power, jerking, hesitation...he ordered the kit, it does come with the new chip so it doesn't run rich, hopefully it'll come in soon


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Absolut_VW)*

im running a vortech S-Trim with the ATP 310cc program now. I priced out making my own MAF relocation and it came to ~$300. I am trying to see if ATP will recalibrate my chip so i can use a 3.5" MAF housing. that way i can run 3.5" pipe straight into the blower for better airflow.
I talked to someone with a 99 cobra running a protech charger and when he was blowing through the mass air, he described similar problems to what i have (bucking, hesitation, erratic power) when he relocated the MAF it fixed all his problems. If you notice all the turbo guys are pulling through their mass air meters, and even the factory 1.8t pulls through the mass air.. so it must be the right thing to do (Hopefully!







)


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*

Dunno how ATP would change your chip that significantly. They couldnt even raise my idle when I asked them to








Just use a 3" to 3.5" reducer piece.


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

I was going to order this kit from Z but was not sure it would fit over the inlet of my V2? but I guess it will.......my buddy has the VF kit with the V9 and it get pretty tight in there as well.....they get alittle more room in the front, but not much more on the side.....my biggest concern with this relocation is the chip....


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

Breaking news: The manufacturers recommended kit doesnt use a re-circ.....








Jules


[Modified by jcorallo, 1:13 AM 4-12-2003]


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (jcorallo)*

a bpv is required.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (mrkrad)*

Untill you goto a smaller pulley there is nothing to be gained from add a blow off valve or any other valve.. Some folks with the older hot wire MAF see a benifit but us new film MAF's do not need it.
But I am not saying having one is bad and who knows may be good for heat soak.. Not sure..


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Scooter98144)*

My car doesnt buck down when I let off the gas at high rpms without shifting or putting in the clutch. Sometimes it seems (and it could be my imagination) that the car shifts a little bit smoother.


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

so what does a " before the Maf" chip have that my or any other regular chip has as far as tuning??? was my Z2 chip made for the to go before? I wouldnt be surprised if some Z kits were not running diverters as they are at lower boost.....


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

Well im sure the pre and post blower MAF readings are wayy different. That would need new chip tuning no? I think the regular Z stage 2 chips were just for cams, not the relocation kits...dont quote me on that though


----------



## Absolut_VW (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

i am still waiting for my recirc kit to come in for my 95 obd1...but i think the chip is used so the car doesn't run rich...i may be wrong....


----------



## Corradovr6sc (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

what happens when the maf is placed before then charger with no recirculation?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Corradovr6sc)*

With or without a valve of some sort? If you have a valve you'll be releasing metered air which would mess quite a bit up.


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

I still would like to know exactly the difference when you run the Maf before the blower....is it the timing? fuel?.....people complain that it runs too rich???


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

If you install it before the blower and use no BOV, then it *should* work fine.
Throttle plate closes.. net airflow of zero through the system.
If you install it before the blower and use a DV, you have to make sure the return 
line from the BPV is not too close to the MAF, or it'll cause turbulence, and 
the MAF doesn't care which direction the air is moving, so if it's just blowing
around in the pipe around the MAF sensor, it'll count that as a net-positive
airflow, and the ECU will add fuel, for air that never reaches the
combustion chamber.. thus it runs rich. The VF kit has the DV
return line actually come through the side of the elbow at the blower inlet
and turn toward the blower's compressor vanes to minimize the chance that
there'll be turbulence around the MAF.
If you run the MAF before the blower and put a BOV after, then 
when the throttle plate closes, the blower will simply pull air
through the MAF and blow it out to the atmosphere. Again, the ECU
will add fuel for air that never gets to the combustion chamber.. thus
runs rich. You don't want to even *try* to fix this with software,
because it's just a broken configuration. 
ian


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Daemon42)*

I cant seem to get a hold of the z guys to order the intake hose!!!! anybody have one for sale, or who could fab one like that sweet Vf one!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

well.. i just relocated mine and now my car will idle for like 2-3 seconds then the engine just cuts out. Im running the ATP 310cc program.. I just cant win with this fücking car


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

if you dont mind, what did you use to do this? which size silicone? diverter? I IM'd you....things should get pretty interesting in here soon enough...


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well.. i just relocated mine and now my car will idle for like 2-3 seconds then the engine just cuts out. Im running the ATP 310cc program.. I just cant win with this fücking car







[HR][/HR]​So lets see. Everyone who puts the MAF in front of the charger (at the SC intake side) sees their car running rich - yet the logic of the situation denotes that the mass air flow at one side of the charger must be the same as it is at the other side of the charger. So if you put 1 unit in at one side, you should see 1 out at the other end.
As far as I can see, to make it run right you will need the MAF as far away infront from the charger intake as possible.
The Z recommended (Swiss not USA) kit puts the MAF on a piece of 2-foot hose away from the inlet.
I'm guessing that its not just the re-circ'd gases blowing back past the MAF thats causing problems (in systems using a re-circ), its prob setting up a mini whirlwind in front of the charger inlet turbine blades - which tracks back up to the MAF (just like water swirling down a plug-hole in a sink...). If this was the case, then you'd have air moving towards the engine being consumed, and also air swirling around the MAF in a circular motion, not being consumed, but still causing a cooling effect on the element - thus running rich?? So with a completely closed throttle plate, the MAF element would still be sat in a swirling gust of air, being cooled, and telling the ECU to add more fuel.
Its the only thing I can think of that would cause such a rich condition - as the MAF (which assumes a linear flow) works on how cooled the element becomes, rather than how much air comes in one end and exits the other.
Make sense? Just a shot in the dark.
Jules


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

to do a proper relocation will cost you $$$ thoes silicone bends cost alot. I did a half-assed relocation for $30 just to see how it runs before i invest in doing it the proper way.
here are some pics:

MAF and air filter joined








Greddy Type-S as a diverter valve
















air enters back into blower 2" infront of the inlet








and while i was all torn apart, modified the oil feed. I teed in the oil temp sender about midway on the line. This eliminates all the clutter down by where it feeds from








this is definately not something you would want to drive around on a permanent basis


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (jcorallo)*

with your relocation, did you place your BPV/DV between the maf and the charger? 
There should be 3" of straight tube between the maf and the bend and a horn or 3" before the kone filter as well.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (mrkrad)*

with my setup pictured above, there is a good foot between the MAF and where the air from the greddy re-enters the inlet pipe


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*

thanks for posting that....where did you get the flange to mount the diverter on?????? all you need is the right chip and you should be straight... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

its just the greddy type-s aluminum mounting flange, most import places sell them... http://www.pacificperformance.com has them


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*

sweet thanks!!! never seen that for sale before!!! is it 3.0"????? did you buy two and use one also on the intake side of the blower?? looks like this is going to happen soon for me....just want all the facts. also whats the diameter of the intake on the blower....is it 3 1/4?? I'm going to buy some silicone....


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

Pretty sure its 3.5" intake side, 2.75" outlet


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Pretty sure its 3.5" intake side, 2.75" outlet







[HR][/HR]​affirmative


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*

did you have to have the flange welded onto a pipe? or did it come on the pipe? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (IMWALKIN)*

i just has some dude weld it on a scrap of 3" aluminum pipe so i could mount it up..


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*

Phoo
Did you ever get your car to run?
If so, what was the cause of it not running?
Any input is helpful.
Thanks
Rycou


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (rycou34)*

my car wouldnt run with the ATP 310cc chip with MAF infront of the blower, when i get my hub and axel fixed, im going to try running a 3.5" maf with a custom chip infront of the charger, i will let you all know how it does.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*

I would go back and check everything over. Theoretically, your chip should work. All it knows is the maf readout, not where everything is. Theoretically, the maf should see the same amount of air before or after the charger. That leads me to belive 1 of 3 things have happened.
1) You have a leak somewhere
2) You messed up somehow (extending the wires on the maf, etc.)
3) The turbulence from the rerouted greddy bov is messing things up. 
Have you tried running the car without the bov connected. Pull the vacuumn hose on top of it and see if its any better. Just some ideas. I hope you get it together.
Lee


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

I'm going to try and put one together myself....


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhOO* »_well.. i just relocated mine and now my car will idle for like 2-3 seconds then the engine just cuts out. Im running the ATP 310cc program.. I just cant win with this fücking car









Thought id bring this back up since i relocated my maf today and the car idles like a friggin champ. Its at least as good or better than the old setup, so I cant complain one bit.
I just need to find an air filter to fit in that space better.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

All I have left to do on my carbon fiber intake is to add 1 more layer of carbon sheet then sand buff and polish it to a high gloss. This thing looks SWEEET.. I will make sure to gets pics before I mount it next week. At first it will use the stock AMS filter but I will have the mount done next for the HUGE K&N cone filter I have.
Now that I know more about how to do the glass I bet I could make with about 10 labor. But I doubt I will as the mold was made to fit my car and not all car engines sit the same. May even do all the inter cooler pipping this way but I would use high temp expoxy for those...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Scooter98144)*

the problem with the huge filter is that there is little to no room down there to fit anything. I had to use the stock filter from the eurotech kit and build up the maf to fit it on there. I cannot use a bigger filter. There is simply no space.
If you dont have AC you should have room to spare. Unfortunately I do have the AC and am considering ditching it since it runs so crappily with the blower anyways. I think im going to need the VF styled filter to fit in the space cause i dont have any that will at the moment.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

turns out my MAF was bad... so i dont even use one anymore.. car runs a hell of alot better than it did before with a damaged MAF


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*

are those sound clips from your car? if so, what type of exhuast do you have?


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*

How are you running without an MAF?
Let us in on this secret,please.
Thanks
Rycou


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (PhOO)*

Hey PhOO;
How do you run with out a MAF on your set up?








If this is for the better let us know about it...








Thanks


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (Vento FI)*

does the computer just go by the preset chip maps and ignore any input from the sensors? I just cant imagine this being a good idea


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (rycou34)*

i just unplugged the biatch.. the car dont idle real great sometimes.. but it runs a hell of alot better than with a damaged MAF that was feeding the computer wrong signals. Remember me saying in the past my car didnt want to rev all the way out.. that must have been the damaged MAF. Eventually i will get a replacement MAF sensor... but for now this band aid seems to work


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: MAF relocation vortech/Z kits.. (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_does the computer just go by the preset chip maps and ignore any input from the sensors? I just cant imagine this being a good idea









It acctually makes up for the maf and uses remaining sensors to "Guess" how much air is going into the motor..


----------

